

Caught in the Hipster Trap - sararob
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/15/opinion/sunday/caught-in-the-hipster-trap.html

======
devindotcom
What utter nonsense. "Hipster culture" is a myth, and a poorly defined one at
that. The author does not seem to know to what he is objecting. Clearly it's
not anything so-called hipsters do or wear, since that is apparently
everything. And it's not the people themselves, since that apparently includes
everyone, including himself. The word "hipster" needs a break so that it can
come back some day and have real meaning again. In the meantime, we'll have
pointless complaints like this one setting this phantom category up as a
cultural bogeyman capable of "co-opting" literally anything.

